# Problema de sonido.. (RESUELTO)

## Logic Temptation

Yo trabajo en tres equipos con Gentoo (dos Athlon-Xp 1800 y un PIII 1100 portàtil); el portatil es el mio, este funciona perfectamente en todos los sentidos, però tengo uno de los de sobre mesa que tiene una targeta de sonido (i8xx, exactamente es una nvidia) integrada; tras instalar montar todo el sistema me sorprendi de la calidad de sonido que daba en comparacion de window$ (al mover una ventana se oye como la arrastras jajaj xD) pues tras unos dias de tratar con este ordenador me di cuenta que solo puede reproducir un programa a la vez el sonido, me explico si uso el XMMS y pongo a reproducir con el Mplayer, este último para diciendo que el dispositivo '/etc/dsp' esta ocupado. Probé en mi portàtil, el PIII, que la targeta tambien es integrada però tenia capacidad de reproducir varios archivos a la vez.

Nota: por cierto estoy utilizando una ALSA v0.9.8 y en el soporte de sonido del kernel (gs-sources v2.4.23_pre8) esta compilado como mòdulo.

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## Javier Lopez

Es q lo normal es sólo poder reproducir un sonido a la vez.

Para reproducir varios necesitas una tarjeta que soporte mix por hardware (las SB Live por ejemplo), hacer el mix por software con los drivers ALSA (yo no lo he logrado) o usar un servidor de sonido q ya incorporan muchos escritorios (kde usa arts,  gnome usa esd ...)

Si buscas por este foro verás cantidad de información al respecto.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues a mí me pasa lo mismo, pero a la inversa. Si tú dices que puedes oír como se arrastra la ventana, yo oigo como "no se arrastra".

Es decir, si dejo el sistema sin hacer nada, se oye una especie de pitido de fondo. Al arrastrar una ventana (en gnome) se para el ruidito, pero si es una ventana un poco grande, si es muy pequeña, tampoco.

También se para el pitido mientras está funcionando la tarjeta de sonido. Por ejemplo, reproduciendo un fichero mp3 con mpg123 o xmms. Si el fichero contiene al final unos segundos de silencio, durante esos segundos no se oye el pitido, pero al finalizar el fichero, vuelve.  El ruido no cesa ni siquiera silenciando el control de volumen maestro.

Ocurre tanto si uso el módulo i810-audio como si uso el módulo nv-audio.

Igual que en tu caso, en Windows no ocurre. Y tengo un procesador Athlon XP2600+ (FSB266) en una placa base ASUS A7N8X Deluxe, BIOS 1005 y 512 MB de RAM Kingston DDR333.

En Slackware (distribución que tenía antes de poner Gentoo), usando alsamixer para ajustar los niveles de volumen, se arregla parcialmente (disminuía de intensidad).

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## anvesaka

pcmaster, creo que sé cual es tu problema: tu tarjeta de sonido está continuamente grabando. Esto no debería ser problema, pero algunas tarjetas de sonido de mala calidad hacen ese ruido cuando se está grabando. 

¿Porqué en windows no lo hace? Porque windows no está continuamente grabando.

Prueba a ver si ajustando el control de ganancia en la grabación en el mixer se arregla. Si no tiene este control... mal rollo.

Saludos.

----------

## jBilbo

 *Javier Lopez wrote:*   

> o usar un servidor de sonido q ya incorporan muchos escritorios (kde usa arts,  gnome usa esd ...)

 

Yo me decantaría por esta solución. Por ejemplo:

En el xmms puedes poner como salida de audio "esd" y el mplayer se puede compilar con soporte esd y al ejecutar "mplayer -ao help" verás las opciones disponibles (una de ellas es la de esd). 

Luego tb por ejemplo algunos programas como el Gaim te dejan elegir el programa a ejecutar para reproducir un sonido... pues si utilizas esd la mejor opción es esdplay.

Lo mismo con arts.

----------

## Logic Temptation

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero tras una rigurossa busqueda encontre respuesta...

Como bien me indico Javies Lopez (arriba) hay algunas targetas de sonido que no nos permiten mezclar el sonido via hardware, aun que hoy en dia esto esta muy superado, otra cosa, parte por la que me veo afectado, es no tener soporte para esto, ni via Kernel, ni con el sistema de sonido ALSA. Por cierto mi targeta de sonido es una Nforce2 con capacidad de seis canales, pero da mas problemas que alegrias.  :Shocked: 

Como el soporte via hardware queda fuera de mi alcance, decidi configurar la mezcla via software, resulto relativamente senzillo:

- En mi caso no tuve k emerger el alsa, pues uso el kernel gentoo-dev-sources v2.6.0_beta11r2, aun que creo que si emergeis el ultimo alsa no os dara ningun tipo de problema.

- El alsa tenia soporte de emular el sistema OSS, el driver que utilizo es el del i8xx (compatible parcialmente con mi targeta).

- Cree el fichero para la mezcla via software (/etc/asoundrc.conf) y edite este con el contenido necessario:

```

pcm.nforce-hw {

       type hw

       card 0

}

pcm.!default {

       type plug

       slave.pcm "nforce"

}

#0,0 is analog out (i.e. headphone socket on the shuttle), and 0,1 is

#spdif out.

pcm.nforce {

      type dmix

      ipc_key 1234

      slave {

            pcm "hw:0,0"

            period_time 0

            period_size 1024

            buffer_size 4096

            rate 44100

      }

}

ctl.nforce-hw {

      type hw

      card 0

} 

```

Una ultima cosa, con esto consigues un funcionamient correcto con el sistema esd de Gnome, que es el que yo estoy utilizando, posteriomente he tenido que configurar todos los programas con el fin de seleccionar la salida correcta (XMMS,Mplayer...).

Nota: El archivo asoundrc.conf, decidi ponerlo en el directorio /etc para que afectara a todo el sistema, en caso de que este solo tenga que afectar a un solo usuario (bueno hay gustos para todo) :Confused:  este tendria que estar en el $home y su nombre seria .asoundrc, el contenido seria el mismo.

Espero que os sirva tanto como a mi. Saludos.

----------

## jBilbo

Este artículo viene al caso: (para acabar de completar   :Very Happy:  )

http://www.gplurv.org/node/view/151

----------

## g0su

Hola buenas, tengo una tarjeta soundstorm(nforce2) igual que la tuya y estoy usando alsa con el modulo snd-intel8x0. 

Me funciona todo incluido el 5.1 pero me ocurre como te ocurria a ti, el problema de no poder escuchar dos cosas a la vez por lo que me puse a buscar y por fin he encontrado la solucion en este post. 

He editado el archivo igual a como lo tienes tu, he reiniciado el alsa. EL programa me funciona bien, el primero pero cuando le doy al segundo se queda parado muerto, solo "responde" a un kill -9 o si paro el sonido del programa que lo este ejecutando. Por ejemplo estoy viendo una peli y le doy al xmms, le pongo play al xmms y se me queda muerto, y hasta que no pare la pelicula no se me pone en marcha...

He mirado en esta direccion: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php3?company=Generic&card=Generic&chip=Generic&module=Generic

Y he editado lo mejor que he podido el fichero pero me sigue sin ir.He probado el arhcivo de configuracion de la web http://www.gplurv.org/node/view/151 pero no me funciona.

Estoy usando el kernel 2.6.3 rev2 de gentoo y tengo emergido el alsa-utils, el xmms es el alsa-xmms con el plugin de ALSA9, el mplayer tambien con plugin alsa9.

Si me pudierais hechar una mano os lo agradeceria porque ya no se por donde cojerlo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Un saludo

----------

